# Ta da ... the new Salsa Casseroll



## tarwheel2

When I first saw the new redesigned Salsa Casseroll, I knew that I would end up buying one. The geometry is ideal for me -- identical to what I would order in a custom frame -- and the price is hard to beat ($540 for frame, fork, front rack and seat tube collar).

I picked up my new Casseroll commuter bike this weekend, but haven't had an opportunity to ride it yet except for a short spin around the bike shop parking lot. Unfortunately it rained all weekend and I didn't want to get the new bike all wet and muddy, particularly since I don't have fenders to install on it yet. The only thing I wasn't sure about was the color, since I already have 3 other bikes in varying shades of blue or gray, but I loved the Salsa colors when I saw it in person. The color is sort of a steel blue with bronze trim.

This will be my "fast" commuter bike, so I left off the front rack that was included with the frame (at least for now), because I want to keep it as light as possible. As built, it weighed 22 lbs. including pedals, bottle cages and computer -- not bad for a steel frame with a long head tube. I plan to add some PB Cascadia fenders so it will be an all-weather bike, "no excuses" bike. It is light enough that I'll be able to keep up no problem on group rides -- which is difficult on my Bob Jackson commuter/touring bike the way it is built up.

Components include Shimano Ultegra 9-speed shifters and derailleurs, Campy Centaur crankset, Ritchey bars and stem, Mavic Open Pro wheels with Ultegra hubs, Thomson post, Fizik saddle, Tektro 720 cantilever brakes. I'll post a ride report and better photos after I've completed a few commutes.


----------



## ttug

*looks good*



tarwheel2 said:


> When I first saw the new redesigned Salsa Casseroll, I knew that I would end up buying one. The geometry is ideal for me -- identical to what I would order in a custom frame -- and the price is hard to beat ($540 for frame, fork, front rack and seat tube collar).
> 
> I picked up my new Casseroll commuter bike this weekend, but haven't had an opportunity to ride it yet except for a short spin around the bike shop parking lot. Unfortunately it rained all weekend and I didn't want to get the new bike all wet and muddy, particularly since I don't have fenders to install on it yet. The only thing I wasn't sure about was the color, since I already have 3 other bikes in varying shades of blue or gray, but I loved the Salsa colors when I saw it in person. The color is sort of a steel blue with bronze trim.
> 
> This will be my "fast" commuter bike, so I left off the front rack that was included with the frame (at least for now), because I want to keep it as light as possible. As built, it weighed 22 lbs. including pedals, bottle cages and computer -- not bad for a steel frame with a long head tube. I plan to add some PB Cascadia fenders so it will be an all-weather bike, "no excuses" bike. It is light enough that I'll be able to keep up no problem on group rides -- which is difficult on my Bob Jackson commuter/touring bike the way it is built up.
> 
> Components include Shimano Ultegra 9-speed shifters and derailleurs, Campy Centaur crankset, Ritchey bars and stem, Mavic Open Pro wheels with Ultegra hubs, Thomson post, Fizik saddle, Tektro 720 cantilever brakes. I'll post a ride report and better photos after I've completed a few commutes.


Cool build


----------



## Dajianshan

It looks much better than on the Salsa site. The geometry is excellent for a versatile road bike.


----------



## Lotophage

Pretty bike!

Metal fenders would really make that thing shine (and they're light)...


----------



## weltyed

can you see people running this as aflatbar bike? The Wife is looking for something new and lighter than her current 1998 steel trek 850. im afraid if we go AL she wont like the ride. something like this built as a 1x9 with cx tires might do the trick.


----------



## tarwheel2

I'm not familiar with flat bars, but I'm sure the Casseroll could be set up with them just fine. My mechanic has built some up that way. With the tall head tube, however, drop bars are really nice. The new Casseroll is really almost a cyclocross bike with the canti brakes and tons of wheel clearance.


----------



## rcnute

Say, I like that a lot. Everything flows together nicely. I think adding cantis and some curve to the fork was a good move for the Casseroll.


----------



## BianchiJoe

Holy crap, that head tube is ginormous!


----------



## tarwheel2

The head tube IS long, but the geometry makes it appear even longer. Basically the whole top tube is shifted downward to provide more stand over clearance. It's great if you like to run your handlebars higher. Mine are level with the saddle height and we only had to use about 1 cm of spacers with a +10 stem. My frame is the size 56 and the head tube is 17.5 cm long.


----------



## commutenow

I really like the new and improved casserol and putting a taller headtube really makes this frame desirable. The build you did is fantastic. I like that it can also be a single speed. Keep us posted after you have more miles. Happy riding.


----------



## Fixed

*function*

I like a bike that puts function first. It does it's job if it gets you to work reliably and efficiently.


----------



## m_s

Nice bike. I agree the colors on those are really nice in person.


----------



## Opus51569

Very nice. I like that understated color scheme. Has an almost retro vibe to it. Enjoy!


----------



## rcnute

tarwheel2 said:


> The head tube IS long, but the geometry makes it appear even longer. Basically the whole top tube is shifted downward to provide more stand over clearance. It's great if you like to run your handlebars higher. Mine are level with the saddle height and we only had to use about 1 cm of spacers with a +10 stem. My frame is the size 56 and the head tube is 17.5 cm long.


Huge fan of long headtubes...http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5570206168/

Ryan


----------



## BILLREDD

Very nice! I'd been thinking about doing something like this. That new Cassaroll looks great. I think I've found my inspiration!


----------



## commutenow

I could see buying this frame just for the headtube.


----------



## acckids

Another repeat on the color: The real version looks 10x better than website. I'm digg'in the color. Thanks for the post.


----------



## FatTireFred

looks like the weight dist would be way out on the front end

same brakes front and rear? you'll often see something more low-profile in the rear for touring/cx


----------



## rmsmith

Long chain stays...does it have pannier rack fittings?


----------



## tarwheel2

Rode my first long ride on the Casseroll today, 60 miles in very windy weather. This is very comfortable riding frame, particularly with the fatter tires. I put some old Michelin Pro 2Race 25s on it, which really measure closer to 27-28 mm wide. The ride is like the "magic carpet" ride you often hear of old steel bikes.

The weight distribution should be just right because my mechanic is an excellent fitter and we set the saddle to slightly behind knee-over-pedal. I realized in setting up the new bike that my saddles were too far back on all of my bikes, about 2-2.5 cm behind KOPs, which could explain some elbow pains I've been having for a while.

Brakes are Tektro 720s front and rear. I've got Shimano R-550s on my touring bike but decided to try something different and the 720s have gotten great reviews. They do project out a lot more than the Shimanos, and they need different pads because the stock ones aren't so great.

The stays are listed as 42.5 cm, but the rear dropouts are so long that you could easily stretch it out to 44 cm by moving the wheel rearward. It has fittings for a rear rack and fenders front and rear. The frame includes a painted-to-match front rack that I am leaving off for the time being.


----------



## tarwheel2

I've been asked to give an update on my Casseroll, so here it goes. I've had my Salsa about 3 months now, putting nearly 1,500 miles on it during that time. It has become my regular commuter and I've also ridden it on two supported bike tours and a number of long weekend rides. I stripped the parts from my Merckx Corsa to build the Casseroll, and have no regrets. It seems just as fast as my Corsa (altho I am no racer) but is much smoother riding. Out of the dozen or so road bikes I've owned over the years, the Casseroll is the smoothest riding and really soaks up rough pavement. Of course, tires make a huge difference in that regard, and that is one reason why the Casseroll rides so smooth because it has room for tires up 38 mm with fenders.

I'm running Michelin Pro2 Race 25s, which really are more like 27s or 28s, but I believe it would ride very nice even with 23s or regular 25s. Since it is now my main commuter, I've installed PB Cascadia fenders on my Casseroll as well as a Med/Large Acorn seat bag for carrying gear. My average speeds are consistantly higher by 1-2 mph on my Casseroll compared to my Bob Jackson World Tour that was my main commuter. That is primarily due to weight, I'm sure, but the Casseroll is just more fun to ride than the Jackson because it rides so much smoother.

I'm also using a Campy Centaur compact crank (50x34) with a 12-27 cassette, so it climbs very well. I took the Casseroll on my Bike Virginia trip last week and did great on some very steep climbs on the first day. On the second day, my brother and rode on the New River Trail, and I put some 32 mm Ritchey Cross Max Pro cross tires on it for surer traction. The Casseroll did great in its first non-paved roads adventure except for a mishap near the end when a stick jammed in the rear wheel, breaking the derailleur and bending one of the dropouts. It's in the shop now getting repaired, but I plan to have it back on the road in a few days.

I also took the Casseroll on a 3-day tour during Cycle NC in the spring, and managed to average 18.5 mph on a very windy but flat century with a group of 4-5 riders. My Casseroll was rigged just as I ride it to work, with fenders and large seatbag (see photo).

Bottom line -- I would recommend the Casseroll highly for anyone seeking a comfortable riding commuter or light touring bike that can handle larger tires, fenders, racks, etc. For the price (about $500), it is hard to beat. It also includes a front rack, which I left off my bike to help keep the weight down.


----------



## Henry Porter

tarwheel2 said:


> I've been asked to give an update on my Casseroll, so here it goes. I've had my Salsa about 3 months now, putting nearly 1,500 miles on it during that time. It has become my regular commuter and I've also ridden it on two supported bike tours and a number of long weekend rides. I stripped the parts from my Merckx Corsa to build the Casseroll, and have no regrets. It seems just as fast as my Corsa (altho I am no racer) but is much smoother riding. Out of the dozen or so road bikes I've owned over the years, the Casseroll is the smoothest riding and really soaks up rough pavement. Of course, tires make a huge difference in that regard, and that is one reason why the Casseroll rides so smooth because it has room for tires up 38 mm with fenders.
> 
> I'm running Michelin Pro2 Race 25s, which really are more like 27s or 28s, but I believe it would ride very nice even with 23s or regular 25s. Since it is now my main commuter, I've installed PB Cascadia fenders on my Casseroll as well as a Med/Large Acorn seat bag for carrying gear. My average speeds are consistantly higher by 1-2 mph on my Casseroll compared to my Bob Jackson World Tour that was my main commuter. That is primarily due to weight, I'm sure, but the Casseroll is just more fun to ride than the Jackson because it rides so much smoother.
> 
> I'm also using a Campy Centaur compact crank (50x34) with a 12-27 cassette, so it climbs very well. I took the Casseroll on my Bike Virginia trip last week and did great on some very steep climbs on the first day. On the second day, my brother and rode on the New River Trail, and I put some 32 mm Ritchey Cross Max Pro cross tires on it for surer traction. The Casseroll did great in its first non-paved roads adventure except for a mishap near the end when a stick jammed in the rear wheel, breaking the derailleur and bending one of the dropouts. It's in the shop now getting repaired, but I plan to have it back on the road in a few days.
> 
> I also took the Casseroll on a 3-day tour during Cycle NC in the spring, and managed to average 18.5 mph on a very windy but flat century with a group of 4-5 riders. My Casseroll was rigged just as I ride it to work, with fenders and large seatbag (see photo).
> 
> Bottom line -- I would recommend the Casseroll highly for anyone seeking a comfortable riding commuter or light touring bike that can handle larger tires, fenders, racks, etc. For the price (about $500), it is hard to beat. It also includes a front rack, which I left off my bike to help keep the weight down.


Thanks much. I'd rep you a bunch if I could. One question, other reviews from MTBR stated it gets a bit noodly with weight in the back. Have you run into this? 

Again, thanks much, I really appreciate the write up.

P.S. Mrs. Porter was much more agreeable about this than I thought she would be.


----------



## tarwheel2

I haven't noticed any noodle-ness but I'm not one of those cyclists who crank out huge wattage and claim to bend frames that aren't stiff enough. I haven't installed a rack on it, but I do use a fairly large seat bag loaded with gear for commuting and haven't noticed any frame flexing. This photo shows the seatbag I used for commuting most of the time. It typically holds all of my tools, spare tube and repair stuff, wallet, cell phone, lunch, shirt, t-shirt, and whatever else I need on a given day. When built up with pedals, cages and computer but no fenders or seatbag it weighed about 21-22 lbs. Loaded for a typical commute with full seatbag, water bottles, pump, etc, it probably weighs close to 30 lbs.

In my experience, using a strong rear rack will stiffen a frame. I've got an Ortleib Cargo rack that I installed on my Bob Jackson for a while, and it seemed much stiffer with it.

One more thing, I was initially attracted to the new Casseroll because of the tall headtube, which is great if you like to ride in a more upright position. I injured my neck as a child and cannot tolerate much handlebar drop, so I run my bars about level with the saddle. The Casseroll is the first frame that I've been able to do that without using a bunch of spacers or a tall Nitto quill stem.


----------



## rcnute

It looks nice and dialed in and well-ridden--that's the real test!


----------



## Woyteck Morajko

must be nice... to deal with a company that still bothers with touring bikes. unlike cannondale, which apparently has discontinued them, along with any other US production. i sent them e-mail stating that they just lost a lifetime customer, we have 5 of them. would appriciate if more people sent more e-mails to protest this. jsut what we need, fewer touring bikes, more junk from far east...


----------



## Brick Tamland

What size is that frame? Love the color. I'm really digging Salsa's offerings this year. I'm currently lusting after a Vaya.


----------



## Magsdad

*This looks like the solution...*

My MIL is looking at new bikes. She's in her early 60s but very mobile. She told me she wanted a bike "with drop bars, looks like a road bike, but can do some of their trails around town, specifically the New Santa Fe Trail" (they live in Monument, CO.) This is what I recommended to her. I am considering building it up for her, or should she just go with the stock bike? Suggestions?


----------



## MDGColorado

Very nice! I just ordered a Vaya frameset tonight as my new loaded tourer, and wouldn't mind a Casseroll as my dayride bike. And a Fargo for the backroad tours...


----------



## tarwheel2

Brick Tamland said:


> What size is that frame? Love the color. I'm really digging Salsa's offerings this year. I'm currently lusting after a Vaya.


It's a size 56 with a 56 cm virtual top tube length


----------



## indysteel

One of our local bike shops has this exact bike on display. It's gorgeous in person. Girchy and I drool over it every time we see it. Glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## Henry Porter

When will Salsa come out with the new Casseroll? I love this years and was wondering if the new one will change it much.


----------



## Cyclist69

I like it!


----------



## takl23

Great bike indeed! I think Salsa like Jamis is undervalued. I LOVE my Salsa Campeon and wish they still made it as I'd build another just to have. They guys at the LBS could ride just about any MTB and they ride Salsa.


----------



## m_s

Henry Porter said:


> When will Salsa come out with the new Casseroll? I love this years and was wondering if the new one will change it much.


Salsa doesn't do model years. Most of their bikes remain unchanged for at least a couple of years. Maybe a different color, but maybe not.


----------



## smokey422

*Love your bike!*

I'm a big fan of bikes with higher bars and that Salsa is a prime example of a good one. I've had a four disc fusion in my back and cannot tolerate the racer boy positions of most of the bikes produced today. Maybe more practical bikes are making a comeback, I sure hope so!


----------



## McFlyMpls

Woyteck Morajko said:


> must be nice... to deal with a company that still bothers with touring bikes. unlike cannondale, which apparently has discontinued them, along with any other US production. i sent them e-mail stating that they just lost a lifetime customer, we have 5 of them. would appriciate if more people sent more e-mails to protest this. jsut what we need, fewer touring bikes, more junk from far east...


All the more reason to buy from companies like Rawlands, Salsa, Bruce Gordon (Basic BLT!), or others.


----------



## Anthony_boi

Is that a small mirror on your left hand bar-end? How do you like that type, I've only had a larger round one that protrudes out and needed constant adjustment to see out of (from cateye). I miss having the rear perspective, but don't want to go back to the fred version I had before.


----------



## tarwheel2

The mirror is functional but has the same problems almost all mirrors seem to have -- getting out of adjustment when you hit bumps, etc. It also reduces the image quite a bit, so "objects in the mirror are closer than they appear." I've got them on a couple of my bikes, however, and haven't seen anything better.


----------



## Retro wannabe

Ooooh... nice. Love the pepper on the headset badge!


----------



## kjdhawkhill

Same situation for me. Both in-laws went with the stock bike and spds. They are very happy with each, but they are also coming off of lower spec, 26' comfort/mtn type rides. 

They both ended up with handle bar bags on the integrated, included rack. They love the active coffee rides and a quick stop for something small is almost always on their itinerary.

Let us know what she ends up with, and if she's happy with it.


----------



## Blue Star

I have this same frame just built up with Campy parts... I call mine the Italian Casseroll!


----------



## Blue Star

Bump - This is to get my post count up enough to give my bike its own thread


----------



## globe biker

What kind of bags fit the stock front rack? Any pics / prices?


----------



## Blue Star

Hi globe biker, I have a Zimbale front rack bag on mine, which you can see in my build thread:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/commuting-touring-ride-reports/italian-casseroll-285126.html

It's expensive at ninety bucks:

Zimbale Rack Top Bag|Front Bike Bag


But the options appear to be slim and I like the looks and size of this one


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Hello tarwheel

I am ready to buy a 56cm Casseroll, just like yours.

Can you tell me how tall are you and what is your inseam ? Also that stem lenght do you use on that build.

Thanks


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Ordered my frame a 2011 closeout, expecting it for next week.

Thanks tarwheel for your help !


----------



## tarwheel2

Good luck, I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## rideorglide

rcnute said:


> It looks nice and dialed in and well-ridden--that's the real test!


Absolutely.

I've had neck issues too, different no doubt, but as the OP mentioned, the long head tube makes it possible to get the bars up to where they offer more rideability. 

I had to tweak my road bike a lot to get my bars up a little bit above saddle height, so I am really admiring that long head tube and the possibilities it offers for even more neck disc relief. 

I have pondered n+1 for some time — a commute bike, some off-road, and also some group. 

Only slight concern with the Casseroll is the drop out slippage issues some riders have reported before with Ksyriums and possibly DT Swiss 1.1s (especially as I own a set of 1.1s). I guess that's a matter of making sure one gets hubs/axles that are known to work well with the bike. (Unless they have addressed that in the last year or so.)


----------



## Herbie

I have a 2009 which uses the extra long reach Tekro side pulls. I have taken it on week long tours. I built it with the idea of riding Brevets. It has served me very well. I bought it because I wanted something with 32's and fenders, but I wasn't sure if I would like it. The idea was to try it out and then spend some real bucks if it worked out. The fact is that it has worked out and I decided that I did not have to spend the big bucks.

the bike is not stiff. I can flex the bottom bracket without much effort. However I am one of those persons who believes that stiffness is an overrated factor on a bike built for distance riding. I have a rear rack with a large seat bags and have not had any issues. 

I also had the issue with the rear issue slipping out of the dropouts under power. Easy fix. The dropouts are very long with set screws. If the rear wheel is not exactly square in the dropouts it pulls out. Get the drop out screws set correctly and no more problems.

I have some very high end bikes, but this is one ends up with a lot of miles each year. I highly recommend this bike.


----------



## rockycollector

Salsa is one of those brands that still give the idea of ​​unchanged over time, which is very welcome


----------



## Salsa_Lover

I have finally built mine, just transferred the build from my previous Aluminum commuter and it is purty isn't it ?

I can clearly feel the ride quality difference, it is more compliant, specially on the front end. I will swap those 700x35c for a set of 700x28c , that I have, today because simply seems I don't need that much of "cushion tyres" with this one, and also thinner tyres will go better with the thinner tubes esthetically.

I still need to fine tune the dropouts, and will probably replace the 0° stem for a -6° or -17° .... still not sure about that.


----------



## tarwheel2

Glad to see you got your Casseroll. Looks great.


----------



## zpl

Nice commuter! Is that the SKS chaingaurd? I tried to have my LBS install one on my disc trucker when they built it up, and they tried for hours, but eventually told me it couldn't be done.

Oh, and I hope you're not going to be locking up that beauty outside with that tiny cable lock! 

Scott


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Hello Scott, The chainguard is German made, will look for the brand name and post it here, it has a metalic plate that is held by the bottom bracket and over it you can mount the plastic chain cover, cut to size.  I never had problem with it on the alloy frame but on this one I can't set it up to shift right to the big ring. I think that's not because of the chain guard but because my BB is a 115mm one, Campagnolo recommends the 111mm version for steel frames, and I see the reason why, being the front derailer mounted on a 28.2 tube instead of a 34.5 the travel is not enough.  The bike sleeps always inside the house, and inside the company building for my commutes, that cable lock is only for short stops doing errands, I plan to do some touring next spring, then I surely will need a stronger lock.  I did swap the stem with a -17 Ritchey wcs and I like the fit better with some bar drop.
Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express


----------

